

Ask HN: How do you keep project knowledge public? - magnet_ball

One common aspect to many successful teams I see is that they use some sort of knowledge sharing and open discussion platform instead of a forum.<p>What forum&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;project tracking software do you use to share professional knowledge?
======
gvb
We use Redmine [http://www.redmine.org/](http://www.redmine.org/) \- works
well, nicely integrated with wiki, issues, repository browsing. Wikipedia
overview:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redmine](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redmine)

Chiliproject [https://www.chiliproject.org/](https://www.chiliproject.org/) is
a fork of Redmine. I have done a test install but not used it seriously.

I've used Trac [http://trac.edgewall.org/](http://trac.edgewall.org/) also. I
like Redmine better because it has (or had, have not checked lately) better
multiple-project support.

Our "front office" folks use Alfresco
[http://www.alfresco.com/](http://www.alfresco.com/) but their use of it is
almost exclusively as a Microsoft Word storage shed.

